# Dubai to Hong kong



## Sia_Raj (Feb 17, 2017)

Dear Friends ,


Hope you all are doing good.
I need one advise about my next move.I am an IT professional currently working in Dubai and have got one offer from Hong kong. I am around 7 year experienced.The salary they told is around 42500 HKD(after tax) during initial discussion.Is this salary enough for a family of three (husband ,wife and 6 month old daughter) with a decent life style?Would I be able to save anything out of this?What kind of salary should I expect in Hong kong for my experience?


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sia_Raj said:


> Dear Friends ,
> 
> 
> Hope you all are doing good.
> I need one advise about my next move.I am an IT professional currently working in Dubai and have got one offer from Hong kong. I am around 7 year experienced.The salary they told is around 42500 HKD(after tax) during initial discussion.Is this salary enough for a family of three (husband ,wife and 6 month old daughter) with a decent life style?Would I be able to save anything out of this?What kind of salary should I expect in Hong kong for my experience?


The OP needs to note that housing is very expensive in Hong Kong. You may want to look at how much it will cost for you to rent in Hong Kong. 

I don't know how long the OP is planning to stay in Hong Kong for, however, the cost of education for expats in Hong Kong is very high as well. Please see the link below for reference - 

English Schools Foundation Fees - English Schools Foundation


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Is it just basic salary you will be receiving? Is there any additional offers laid on the table. For example housing allowance, medical or help with school fees? 
A good site to check on rental costs Rent / Lease Homes - Squarefoot - Hong Kong Apartments, Homes, Real Estates for Rent
To bring down the cost you can move further out in the New Territories.
The MTR transport system in Hong Kong is superb and cheap.


----------



## Sia_Raj (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi ...thanks for the reply..the salary offered is the total salary per month....can you please let me know ...how much is the tax on this salary....?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Unlike Dubai where you salary is tax free you will pay income tax in Hong Kong 
The rate is however very low at 10%.
With regards to education there is nothing stoping you putting you child in a state school.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Schooling information - worthwhile reading*

Guide to Hong Kong Schools and Education - Hong Kong - WSJ.com


----------

